# [SOLVED] asus p5k cold boot problem



## thebasa (Aug 27, 2008)

Has anyone made any epiphanies on this since April? I've got the same behavior going on with P5K Deluxe, E8400, 4x1GB G.Skill PC8500 1066 and OCZ 700W PSU. I'm all ears.


----------



## deandownunder (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5K Deluxe/WiFi cold boot problem*

Hi, I had this problem with a different Asus board but cranking the memory back a notch fixed it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Asus P5K Deluxe/WiFi cold boot problem*

the board usually defaults to low on the ram voltage especially with 4x1 sticks


----------



## thebasa (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5K Deluxe/WiFi cold boot problem*



deandownunder said:


> Hi, I had this problem with a different Asus board but cranking the memory back a notch fixed it.


Do you mean running these 1066 at 800?



dai said:


> the board usually defaults to low on the ram voltage especially with 4x1 sticks


I have the G.Skills at 2.1V, they say they're rated 2.0-2.1. Should I be taking it any further beyond what it's rated to get this stable? I can't make any changes in the BIOS and have it last past a restart. Every time I have to kill the power and reset the BIOS settings.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Asus P5K Deluxe/WiFi cold boot problem*

try them at 2.0v is what i think deandownunder was suggesting


----------



## thebasa (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5K Deluxe/WiFi cold boot problem*

...tried numerous RAM voltage settings 1.8-2.3V with 1-4 Gb sticks in, 3 different types of RAM, 2 800s and 1 1066 set, 2 different PSUs, 2 different graphics cards, and guess what?..............NOTHING SOLVES IT! Same cold boot/restart problem everyone talks about for which no one has the answer. Does anyone have this board consistently able to restart from windows or BIOS without getting a board click right before the expected beep and then just fans spinning no video, requiring cutting power until board light fades and then getting either 'Overclocking failed F1' or reset BIOS? Anyone?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: asus p5k cold boot problem*

have you updated to the latest bios
i am running 0812


----------



## thebasa (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: asus p5k cold boot problem*

I'm on 0902 (6/19/08)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: asus p5k cold boot problem*

this usually indicates the psu
Overclocking failed F1' or reset BIOS?


----------



## thebasa (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: asus p5k cold boot problem*

I've read that many times in relation to this problem, but I've tried two different PSUs, which, each when used with other mobos, worked flawlessly. That and when I actually get it to POST and enter windows, I've never had it randomly quit from insufficient power or bad PSU. It can run forever once it's up. Unfortunately, from time to time prog installs/upgrades require restarts. It's always specifically when restarting in windows or CtrlAltDel sometime during POST messages. A "click" sound happens right before the beep would happen and then everything remains on, fans, drives, but no video and doesn't respond to keyboard CtrlAltDel. 

How valid are these hypotheses and what, if anything can be done to test them?

-CMOS damaged, unable to remember settings past restart? (I've tried different batteries) Isn't this the same place where BIOS is stored though so wouldn't it never get into BIOS if the memory damaged?

-Bad MB power connector? But, if so, why wouldn't it cut off sometimes mid-run?


I've also read about someone having they're keyboard manuf own up to their keyboard not being compatible with P5K Dlx because it doubled as a USB hub, some saying reducing settings to legacy USB only or removing keyboard USB receiver key worked past restart. I do have wireless keyboard and Xbox 360 HD attached which is hub too. Haven't tested without USB 2.0 yet. That's for tonight I guess.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: asus p5k cold boot problem*

the only time pressure is put on the psu is during boot up
once up and running unless you are doing highly intensive work the power demands drop right back
unless the second psu you tried was of good quality and higher wattage,it does not check if the psu is the problem


----------



## thebasa (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: asus p5k cold boot problem*

Went from an Antec Neo Power 430 to an OCZ GameXStream OCZ700GXSSLI. Results were exactly the same, no differences in behavior described.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: asus p5k cold boot problem*

p5k deluxe wifi
e6750
7600gs
4x1g corsair xms 800 @ 2.1v
4x hard drives
3x dvdrw
floppy
audigy 2 s/c
650w silverstone zeus psu
water cooling
used to have a double boot with the original bios,first bios update fixed that
it's never missed a beat since
running
vista 32x
vista 64x
2008 enterprise server


----------



## thebasa (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: asus p5k cold boot problem*

P5K Deluxe WiFi AP
E8400
4x1GB G.Skill F2-8500CL5D 1066 @ 2.1V
XFX 8600GT
1x HD 
2x DVDRW
1x BD-ROM
1x Xbox 360 HD-DVD USB
2x Avermedia M780 PCI
1x Auzentech XPlosion PCI
OCZ 700W

Vista x64


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: asus p5k cold boot problem*

remove the xbox and an aver media card and see if it makes a difference


----------



## thebasa (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: asus p5k cold boot problem*

I'd already tried sans-all PCI/USB. I ordered another new PSU, still no dice on a restart. Bit the bullet, ordered a GA-EP35-DS3L and I'm not looking back. The E8400 overclocked to 9x400 first try stable. Sucks to lose a $200+ board. Might not be going back to Asus for a while.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: asus p5k cold boot problem*

glad you are up and running have you rma'd the board


----------



## thebasa (Aug 27, 2008)

sent in to asus tech, received back and same cold boot problem. it must be the g.skill RAM. guess i'll try some other 1066 and maybe only 2 sticks or 2x2. seems people are having more luck with those and the p5k dlx.


----------

